# Easy Peasy Knitting Pattern



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2010)

Knitting pattern just posted.  If anyone tries it- let me know how it works... really easy...  Or if you know what the name for the pattern is...I would love to know.

http://www.creativebyrd.blogspot.com/


----------



## pops1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering if its a twisted rib pattern?.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

That looks really nice! I wish I knew how to knit more. All I can knit is socks  :?


----------



## Bukawww (Feb 2, 2011)

Geez Jezzy - is that ALL?!??  I would LOVE to have the patience to knit socks...havne't found enough yet though lol!

It just looks like knit and purl but it could be more than that - the yarn is kinda fuzzy so hard to tell.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to agree with Bukawww! I wish I could knit socks!
I've made scarves and some ill-fitting sweaters back in the day but I always struggle with following the instructions....
Wish my mom was still around: she was an awesome knitter...


----------



## veinreyes (May 6, 2011)

That pattern seems really easy.And must be mastered,I must  start this for my cloth to my friend.

Hope more pattern like this will come.By the way,thanks for this pattern,good thing I have a guide.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## hushnel (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like a rib stitch but the knit seems different.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I hadn't seen this before and was going to see if I could tell what the pattern was named based on the directions for it but the blog no longer exists.  Its definitely in the rib stitch-type family.


----------



## hushnel (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd have to try it buy it look like the knit starts off with the needle going into the stitch like a purl stitch but without the yarn being brought to the back.


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 14, 2011)

The stitch in question is called "Brioche" or "Prime Rib".
It's a great stitch because you can do a lot of it in a fairly short period of time and it makes great scarves and hats.  Very cushy.


----------

